
Is this any way to shut down an API? - abraae
From the shutdown announcement of the Google+ APIs:<p>&gt; On March 7, 2019, all Google+ APIs and Google+ Sign-in will be shut down completely. This will be a progressive shutdown beginning in late January, with calls to these APIs starting to intermittently fail as early as January 28, 2019.
======
Varcht
Maybe if you are young this seems harsh but most of us are used to google just
suddenly turning things off. Was anyone actually using these?

------
eindiran
I'm not sure I understand what you are asking. From Google's perspective, to
shut down the API is simple: they just need to stop serving the requests they
get to the API and that will shut it down.

If you are asking how to responsibly shut down an API, that is a hard thing to
do. Having the API start failing intermittently a bit more than a month after
you announce it won't be supported any longer is definitely not the right way
to do it though. Giving people plenty of advanced warning is the least you can
do, even if you technically _can_ shutdown the API whenever you feel like it.

------
jvvlimme
You're mainly talking about the progressive shutdown?

I think it makes perfect sense. It makes teams that didn't get the shutdown
notice aware of it in an acute way and encourages them to take action without
putting them on the spot.

